

Sony sued for PlayStation Network data breach - fname
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31021_3-20057921-260.html

======
fname
Direct link to complaint: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/54070618/JohnsvSony-
Complaint-FINA...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/54070618/JohnsvSony-Complaint-
FINAL)

